# DNA Mods



## Rob Fisher (12/1/18)

Finally I found a decent cable that fits all my DNA Mods and funnily enough it's the SX Mini MX cable! So all service packs done and also ran the device monitor so all my dates and times are now right!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (12/1/18)

Rob, it worries me that the one on the far right is set to 2 Watts BELOW the "Greenwich Mean Rob Fisher Power" of 28 Watts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Scouse45 (12/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally I found a decent cable that fits all my DNA Mods and funnily enough it's the SX Mini MX cable! So all service packs done and also ran the device monitor so all my dates and times are now right!
> View attachment 118839


And ur mx isn’t even in the picture poor guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/18)

Silver said:


> Rob, it worries me that the one on the far right is set to 2 Watts BELOW the "Greenwich Mean Rob Fisher Power" of 28 Watts.



Hehehehe... been experimenting with Squonking... need to find a happy place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/18)

Scouse45 said:


> And ur mx isn’t even in the picture poor guy



Yip... love the MX but it was a DNA pic so the MX wasn't invited.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (12/1/18)

Scouse45 said:


> And ur mx isn’t even in the picture poor guy



Nevermind mods,I would kill for that battery collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (12/1/18)

I think I may need to PIF @Rob Fisher some atties, three of his DNA mods are looking so lonely! This will not do!

Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/18)

There is a new update coming for the DNA75C and DNA250C that is going to be a Chicken Dinner! It's call Replay... watch the video from 8 minutes...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a new update coming for the DNA75C and DNA250C that is going to be a Chicken Dinner! It's call Replay... watch the video from 8 minutes...




And thats why the new DNA C boards are the best in the world currently imo .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yas786 (13/2/18)

Yep just saw the video, really liking the replay feature. Let’s just hope it works as it should in a real life scenario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (13/2/18)

Super exciting news on the replay function!! cannot justify spending on a dna C device now that i know they bringing something else out this year!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (13/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> Super exciting news on the replay function!! cannot justify spending on a dna C device now that i know they bringing something else out this year!!!!



If I understand correctly, there will be the replay update for the dna 75/250c chips

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## HPBotha (13/2/18)

shabbar said:


> If I understand correctly, there will be the replay update for the dna 75/250c chips


i have the good ol DNA200 .... pappa wants to update lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/18)

shabbar said:


> If I understand correctly, there will be the replay update for the dna 75/250c chips



100% Correct!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (13/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> 100% Correct!


Didn't watch the whole thing , what's the eta of the update?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/18)

shabbar said:


> Didn't watch the whole thing , what's the eta of the update?



He didn't say but I guess it's real soon now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/18)

With the imminent arrival of Replay I have a feeling it will give me a new lease on life with RDA's and Squonking. This is going to be a REAL GAME CHANGER!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ash (13/2/18)

DNA 75C Rocks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash (13/2/18)

Now for BB to upgrade to the DNA 75 C

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (13/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a new update coming for the DNA75C and DNA250C that is going to be a Chicken Dinner! It's call Replay... watch the video from 8 minutes...



The Replay feature looks very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (14/2/18)

Ash said:


> Now for BB to upgrade to the DNA 75 C


Oooohh this could be a chicken dinner... would love a retrofit kit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a new update coming for the DNA75C and DNA250C that is going to be a Chicken Dinner! It's call Replay... watch the video from 8 minutes...



The dude's beard has gone white from all the vapour he blows!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/18)

The rumour is that we will see the firmware update after Chinese New Year and seeing that it's almost over the DNA75C owners all over the planet are standing by with thier USB Cables and ready to grab the firmware update the very second it appears on the Evolve Website! It's going to be a real revelation for Squonkers and Drippers because for the first time in thier life they will deliver a consistent vape regardless of the amount of juice on the wicks. All my drippers will come out of the display cabinet and go onto a DNA75C mod for some real testing finally. I have always disliked the RDA because of the inconsistent vape they give depending on how much juice is in the RDA...

This is going to be a revolution for vapers world wide and DNA75C and DNA250C mods are going to sell in a big way!

If you are a Vendor then I hope you have stock of DNA Mods ready... and if you are a vaper I hope you have a DNA mod standing by!

I'm hoping this isn't the *biggest hype in vaping history* but based on feedback from reviewers that have the test mods from *Evolve *it's nothing short of a *VAPING REVOLUTION*!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

I havent even been able to afford my first DNA yet and theres already new versions coming out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (22/2/18)

@Rob Fisher will the replay option only be available for the 'C' variant of the DNA chip or also for the normal DNA250 chip?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/18)

daniel craig said:


> @Rob Fisher will the replay option only be available for the 'C' variant of the DNA chip or also for the normal DNA250 chip?



Yes I'm afraid so @daniel craig.  Will only work on the DNA75C and DNA250C.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (22/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I'm afraid so @daniel craig.  Will only work on the DNA75C and DNA250C.


Have EVOLV posted the whole list of upgrades?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/18)

daniel craig said:


> Have EVOLV posted the whole list of upgrades?



Nope not yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/18)

If you want to hear from the man himself's (Brendon from Evolve) voice then you wanna watch this!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AlphaDog (1/3/18)

Sucks that the DNA250 non colour screen mods won't be getting this feature

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (1/3/18)

AlphaDog said:


> Sucks that the DNA250 non colour screen mods won't be getting this feature


sounds more like an Apple product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asad native Vaper (3/3/18)

View attachment 124476

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/18)

After watching the Jai Haze review on the Lost Vape Mirage, i saw PBusardo's review on the screen where he compares the DNA60 to the DNA75 and DNA75C:



Its a long video but very interesting when he shows the results on the oscilloscope. From around 50mins or thereabouts

Bottom line is he likes the new DNA75C and it has a very stable performance. He just says its temp control needs to be set quite a bit higher than on the DNA75 to get the same vape experience.

And while I was watching this video I was thinking to myself : 'my gosh, it is so detailed and complicated.' I can certainly understand it all and Phil presents it so well that he makes it easy to follow - but wow, vaping has come a long way indeed. So many things to consider.

Back at my cave: Dear Phil : while watching your video, here's me vaping at 5.8 Watts on my little Evod. And loving it. Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/18)

PS - just in case anyone is wondering, I am not making fun of Phil in my above post.

To me he is one of if not the best reviewers of all time. 

His attention to detail and the way he explains things is outstanding. He has loads of experience and is careful not to say things that he hasnt considered properly. And importantly, the way he handles and communicates criticisms about the products is very good. And constructive. 

Ive been watching his videos from way back around the MVP2 timeframe and his videos have helped me greatly. I think Phil is a huge asset to the global vaping community!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/19)

There is an update to eScribe for those of you with DNA's. Not sure what the update is but when I fired up eScribe it gave me an update option.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## CMMACKEM (10/4/19)

My first DNA mod will arrive today. Is there anything I should know or change on the mod first before I start to use it?


----------



## M.Adhir (10/4/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> My first DNA mod will arrive today. Is there anything I should know or change on the mod first before I start to use it?


Its pretty much plug and play- though if you want to use Replay, on some versions, you need to run an update first (using escribe), then set it to default theme, or else the placeholder for Replay does not show up on the display.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (10/4/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Its pretty much plug and play- though if you want to use Replay, on some versions, you need to run an update first (using escribe), then set it to default theme, or else the placeholder for Replay does not show up on the display.



I remember something a while ago on changing some battery setting on escribe? But if that isnt needed then great!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> My first DNA mod will arrive today. Is there anything I should know or change on the mod first before I start to use it?



You MUST connect it to eScribe because most DNA's need an update to the latest firmware.

Also, go have a look at https://forum.evolvapor.com/files/ and grab any themes you prefer to the standard one you are gonna get on the device.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (10/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is an update to eScribe for those of you with DNA's. Not sure what the update is but when I fired up eScribe it gave me an update option.
> View attachment 157167


The Brown one haunts my dreams!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (10/4/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> You MUST connect it to eScribe because most DNA's need an update to the latest firmware.
> 
> Also, go have a look at https://forum.evolvapor.com/files/ and grab any themes you prefer to the standard one you are gonna get on the device.


Ah the service pack?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (10/4/19)

Is there any way to set a curve mode in Escibe? I watched a few tutorials and can find nufink.


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/4/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> Is there any way to set a curve mode in Escibe? I watched a few tutorials and can find nufink.



So apparently no Curve mode on this mod. Very disappointed that a standardised feature is missing on such an apparently advanced mod. 

Oh well at least it vapes great!


----------



## M.Adhir (11/4/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> So apparently no Curve mode on this mod. Very disappointed that a standardised feature is missing on such an apparently advanced mod.
> 
> Oh well at least it vapes great!


Vapes great enough to not need TC 
Stick a replay-ready coil in there and see it in action


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/4/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Vapes great enough to not need TC
> Stick a replay-ready coil in there and see it in action



Preferred the YIHI to be honest(When it doesn't auto fire and blow up), had loads of features which I loved using.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juan_G (11/4/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Vapes great enough to not need TC
> Stick a replay-ready coil in there and see it in action


Getting my first DNA next week! Which coils qualifies as replay ready coils?


----------



## M.Adhir (11/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Getting my first DNA next week! Which coils qualifies as replay ready coils?


I use SS core/ ni80 outer dual fused claptons...

so 
for dual coil higher wattage builds 2x26SS*36Ni80
for single coil builds 2x28ss/36Ni80

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G (11/4/19)

M.Adhir said:


> I use SS core/ ni80 outer dual fused claptons...
> 
> so
> for dual coil higher wattage builds 2x26SS*36Ni80
> for single coil builds 2x28ss/36Ni80


Thank you for the info @M.Adhir . So do I have to build the ss/ni80 coils or is there premade coils like this? It just doesn't sound like a very "normal" coil


----------



## M.Adhir (11/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Thank you for the info @M.Adhir . So do I have to build the ss/ni80 coils or is there premade coils like this? It just doesn't sound like a very "normal" coil



I use custom built wire shots, but I think DNA Coils (Duane) makes replay coils as well.


----------



## Hakhan (11/4/19)

CMMACKEM said:


> So apparently no Curve mode on this mod. Very disappointed that a standardised feature is missing on such an apparently advanced mod.
> 
> Oh well at least it vapes great!


there is a preheat setting to hit hard at start up and ramp down to your set wattage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (11/4/19)

Hakhan said:


> there is a preheat setting to hit hard at start up and ramp down to your set wattage.



Hi, yeah the boost mode.


----------

